# No family no life



## Mikael Runefoot (May 6, 2015)

So I just screwed up the only relationships that meant anything to me. Me and my three sisters got into this huge fight one that is not fixable. I really just screwed up alot alot. I dont even know what to do. I have no family besides them. I really just fucking hate my life. I need to leave asap. Going to a wedding on the 30th of this month then I gotta figure out how I am bouncing. I do this to people.


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (May 6, 2015)

eehhh


----------



## Mikael Runefoot (May 6, 2015)

trickdaley said:


> Why not fix these relationships? I know it may seem like leaving is the best answer for now but is there anything you can think of that you could do to mend?


They told me they want nothing to do with me I wasnt welcome back. Some pretty serious shit happened. I am totally over this. Never had family and never will.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 6, 2015)

Time heals everything. Myself & other siblings have done some serious shit when I was drinking that at the time thought was unfixable but after a few years is just water under the bridge.


----------



## Sip (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, my pops and I were at the whole, I disown you, never call me, you're not my son stage for a while. Just give your sisters some time to breathe. Unless you murdered one of their husbands or something, they will most likely come back around.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 8, 2015)

Yea ditto. Time heals man. Even people that have screwed me over and stopped talking to for years I now talk to. Although it may not take year(s) for your situation. A situation can feel a lot more devastating while your going through it. Also doing things like traveling may earn you some respect from them.


----------

